# Woodpeckers new X-Mat System



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

While looking at the newly released Woodpeckers X-Mat system X-Mat Assembly System
it occurred to me that those of us who have made clamp boards to use with our router ski jigs could make brackets and clamps to create our own version of the X-Mat system using our ski jig clamp boards as the base. Of course the clamp board and the newly created brackets and hold fasts would need some kind of applied finish to keep glue from sticking to them, but I think it might be worth doing. Making them would certainly be a lot cheaper than buying the X-Mat system. I think those of us who make boxes could really benefit from this. The dual application idea might also inspire others to get into making router skis and clamp boards. Making them ourselves would certainly be a lot cheaper than buying the X-Mat.

Anybody else like this idea? I would have already started building my version,
but medical problems have grounded me for the next few months.

Charley


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Charley,

I see the X-mat as just another way to use injection moulding to copy a reasonable idea.

A base board with 3/4" dog holes would do a similar job for less money.

The angle could be made from 2x2 angle aluminum with a plastic facing?


----------



## Shortslvs (Jan 13, 2013)

I have to admit my tongue hung out a little when I first saw the box clamp. That looks handy, handy, handy and with my last cabinet assembly a system like that would have been nice.

I know I could make jigs and whatever to do the same job, but if someone is trying to think of what to get me for Christmas I wouldn't return that system. haha


----------



## tediam (Mar 1, 2009)

I looked for pricing on the X-Mat but got tired after a bit and thought I might invent my own. Using pegboard for the base and making your own fixtures to fit on it might be a fun, cheap and easy project that works on the same principle.


----------



## geoff_s (Apr 14, 2012)

I too checked out the price and thought it reasonable but cost of shipping would have been $142.
Making my own out of plywood/MDF is suddenly much more attractive..


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Woodpecker makes some quality products and there made in the USA. However when I was making lots of boxes I thought the box clamps would really make assembly easy. After a couple uses I gave up and no longer use them. There to hard to set up with the set screw to close to the corners, especially if your boxes have high sides.


----------

